# my new furry friend :)



## gigisiguenza (Sep 16, 2015)

I haven't had a pet in a long while due to moving and my work schedule, but I've missed having one so very much. I like their uncomplicated companionship and they make me smile with their silliness, even on my worst days. So I got me a little kitten. Her name is Maisy  After a day or two of hiding and mewing for her mom and sibling, she has finally relaxed, is playing, and cuddling up with me


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 16, 2015)

Aww shes so sweet!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 16, 2015)

A tuxedo puss! Cutie!!! I have two tuxedo boys, Murry and Albert. May you and Maisy have many happy years together!!!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 16, 2015)

She's got me wrapped around her tiny furry paw already LOL. And she is a thief... so far today I have had to snatch my glasses from her twice, I'm already missing two socks, I have no clue where my pen is now, and she is currently trying to drag my sneaker that is as big as she is across the room by the shoelace .... Crazy Maisy lol


----------



## KristaMarie (Sep 16, 2015)

Awww Crazy Maisy! She's too cute and that's a perfect nickname!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 16, 2015)

She is a cutie! I just love kitties


----------



## not_ally (Sep 17, 2015)

So glad for you, Gigi.  It is crazy how much better the little monsters make your life.


----------



## spenny92 (Sep 17, 2015)

Naw, she's cute. I just love cats.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 17, 2015)

Yep she makes me smile


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Sep 17, 2015)

Kitty!!


----------



## Relle (Sep 17, 2015)

Very cute wrapped up in her new blankie.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 17, 2015)

Relle - that's my blankie... 2 lbs of fur has decided that my queen sized furry blanket is hers LOL.... we had a chat and decided she can have a corner of it but the rest is mine


----------



## Relle (Sep 17, 2015)

Are you sure it's yours ?  haha

This morning Pandora decided the queen bed was hers and starting scratching and moving the bedding around to her liking. She has her own bed, I just put her on it and she took over.:roll:


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 17, 2015)

Relle said:


> Are you sure it's yours ?  haha
> 
> This morning Pandora decided the queen bed was hers and starting scratching and moving the bedding around to her liking. She has her own bed, I just put her on it and she took over.:roll:



Hahahahaha I'm not sure if she agrees that the blanket is mine. We will see how much of it she tries to hog when I lay down LOL


----------



## Saponista (Sep 17, 2015)

Enjoy her while she's a kitten. I miss those times. Obviously still love my cat to pieces, but kittens are so silly and so much fun.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 17, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Enjoy her while she's a kitten. I miss those times. Obviously still love my cat to pieces, but kittens are so silly and so much fun.



I agree  I have loved all my kitties, even when they became grumpy old fogey cats LOL but kittens are just plain joyful to watch


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm a proud cohabitant with a tuxedo cat...only tuxedo I've ever lived with....and I had a few cats over the years....he's got the most endearing personality of any of them...past and present...


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 17, 2015)

"...I'm not sure if she agrees that the blanket is mine...."

Of course she doesn't agree -- your former blanket IS hers! She's just graciously allowing you to cling to your mis-perception about the matter.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 17, 2015)

Aww, what a cutie!


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh Maaaiiisssy! I haven't had a kitten in many, many years. Both of my cats were rescued as adults. I miss kittenish behavior like in this video. I remember years ago, when one of my cats had 5 kittens, and I could have just watched them all day, they cracked me up!!! They're so silly when they're kittens, like this little guy.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owPX3r3s6t8[/ame]


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 17, 2015)

congrats!  tuxedos are so cute


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Sep 17, 2015)

Too cute! I love Tuxedo kitties  They grow up so fast, enjoy the crazy kittiness.


----------

